# Fatty Explosion



## bman62526 (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey all,

So I've tried my hand at fatties....I think I've done 3 or 4 in the past year. However, mine ALWAYS leak/explode. I know there is the sticky thread on "help w/ the rolling perfect fatty", which I've read several times, but I'm still missing something, I guess.

Can anyone offer any pro tips for me? I feel like I'm missing out because I don't even have the desire to try smoking them any more, as I've never had a good result. Bear in mind that I've done an excellent job (if I may toot my own horn 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






) on damn near everything else I've smoked! Ribs, roasts, birds, etc...

The only other detail I could mention is, I've done a ground sirloin fatty, pork sausage, breakfast sausage and even an Italian sausage - all w/ different fillings of course - but all with the same result...leakage!

Thanks in advance for any advice that can get me over this hump!

Brian


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 18, 2009)

My gut reaction, without seeing your picts, is that you're either rolling the meat out too thin or filling it with too much stuff.   Or even trying to roll it too tight.

FireItUp did one on here a day or two ago where he just slit the chub of sausage and stuffed it from there. Looks way easier and less time consuming. Find that post and give that method a try. Looking at his idea I was thinking if you wanted a little more filling you could even scoop some of it out.


----------



## bassman (Jun 18, 2009)

You didn't mention if you wrapped with bacon.  Usually, the bacon will help contain he filling.


----------



## wutang (Jun 18, 2009)

My advice is to make sure you don't have fillings spread too close to the edge. You need a perimeter of plain sausage to get a good seal. Make sure to work the meat together at the seam to seal it.


----------



## bman62526 (Jun 18, 2009)

Good call Bassman...I have NOT ever attempted the weave.  It looks kinda difficult, so I've never tried.  Maybe that would help.

And Dude, you are correct that my first attempt was too thin, but I think I changed to a thicker roll and had the same results.  From what I can remember, I had a hard time sealing it...


----------



## billbo (Jun 18, 2009)

The weave is easy if you follow the post. It does hold them together.


----------



## scmelik (Jun 18, 2009)

Here is what I do when I make mine and I have only had one blow-out and that was because I filled it to full. 

After I roll mine out inside the plastic bag I set the bag in the fridge for 10-15 min to firm back up. Then I take it out, cut the bag open and add my fillings. Then I roll it up and place the roll on some plastic wrap. This is where I differ from most others on how I do mine I think. I roll the fattie up in plastic wrap really tight before I add the bacon and put it in the fridge for 20 or 30 min. Doing this you seams close themselves up. Then I take it out and roll it up the bacon

It is an extra step or two but I feel like I get a much tighter and better end product with no blow-outs


----------



## bman62526 (Jun 18, 2009)

Good ideas here....thanks.  I guess the good part is, even if I have a blowout - it's still a decent snack, just not QUITE as good as if it held together.

Once again, I'm gonna have to insist to the Mrs. that I need to do some serious practice over the weekend.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks all!

B.


----------



## fire it up (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey Bman, here is the link to the thread The Dude was talking about
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=78088&page=2

That was the first time I had tried it without rolling the sausage out and it worked great.  The other one I did I rolled out and it was fine and to this day I have only had one blowout.  Make sure your heat isn't too high and that you don't over tighten when firming it in the saran wrap.
All the info I read that you have been given so far are really good tips.  Good luck with your next ones.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 18, 2009)

1 Question for you do you wrap it in saran wrap and tighten it up before you put it in the refrig for the night. The other is your stuffing you have to watch the amount of stuffing for one and how soft the stuffing is also. The softer the more likely it is to leak. I think dude had a good step by step thread. Don't give up their too good not to figure it out. Hang in there we're get you though this.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jun 18, 2009)

the only other thing i can add to the above is when rolling tight in saran wrap, be sure to also twist the edges good and tight (but not too tight - you will know when you're overdoing it). as said ebfoer, this really helps sealing things in and my blowout problems ended when i started doing it this way:







greek-style fattie ~


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 19, 2009)

I forgot about that one.  Here it is.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=75932

But you should go for the full weave instead of the half-assed one I did in this thread.


----------



## bbq engineer (Jun 19, 2009)

I put mine in saran wrap, and I find that you can get some real compaction pressure on it, if you hold the ends and then roll it on the counter to twist the saran wrap and the fattie, versus just twisting the ends of the saran wrap.  

Also, I have expanded metal grates, and find that a fattie can start to sink into the grates due to the weight alone which can open these things up to leakage.  I start with a piece of foil, until the sausage starts to firm up, then I roll it off the foil so the entire things basks in some thin blue smoke.

I also tend to go for ingredients that are more on the dry side.  If there is a lot of liquids inside, they are way more susceptible to leakage.  If you were wanting a pizza fattie, why not make a fattie and top with pizza sauce and a garnish of basil...same thing without pizza sauce leaking out!

Just my $.02


----------



## bman62526 (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone...I will do this.  I will try again and not let the exploded fatty win!

I'll use a firmer cheese and just that and veggies until I REALLY get the hang of this...then I won't be so susceptible to having a blowout.  Then, as BBQ Eng. suggested - I could aways add a warmed up sauce to the fally after slicing.  Bravo!  Thanks to all...


----------



## herkysprings (Jun 22, 2009)

I use about 1.5 lbs, rolled to 3/4 the length of a one gallon zip lock. Also rolling out the middle of this a bit thicker helps, and rolling the whole fattie when the ground meat is a big warmer (ie dont put the flat meat back in the fridge) helps.

Dont forget to leave space on the sides to pinch in the meat and a little extra on the end to pinch the top together. Think like play-dough.


----------

